# the evga 275 co-op physx card



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2009)

how do you think a card like the co-op physx folds. probably great, but would it work like SLI or would GPU2 read the card as one big card and use all the shader power and cores on it?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2009)

ok i just read some interesting info on the vga forums here and seems like they are still working out the bugs. but it folds using both cores independently. so it isnt like it is some super-powered card but rather 2 cards in one just like adding an older nvidia card as a physx card into the mix.

edit: some bencher at overclock.net got it working perfectly both cores operating independently and pulled 16K PPD !


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have one of these and am folding on both the 275 and 250 no problem.  The problem isn't so much driver or BIOS or firmware related, was related to F@H not liking to fold on dissimilar cores, like a GT200 and G92.  But now it is possible using the new FahCore_11.exe.  Just download it and replace it any GPU folders and you should be able to do GTX 2xx series with GTS 2xx and 9x00 series most likely.

http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/FahCore_11.exe


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 27, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> I have one of these and am folding on both the 275 and 250 no problem.  The problem isn't so much driver or BIOS or firmware related, was related to F@H not liking to fold on dissimilar cores, like a GT200 and G92.  But now it is possible using the new FahCore_11.exe.  Just download it and replace it any GPU folders and you should be able to do GTX 2xx series with GTS 2xx and 9x00 series most likely.
> 
> http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/FahCore_11.exe



how many PPD you getting when folding on both cards?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> how many PPD you getting when folding on both cards?



Contagion @ Overclock.net gets 16K PPD from his when folding on both GPUs


----------

